# Plants for sale



## toulassi (Oct 6, 2017)

I have few plants not sure about names. Grown with co2 and high light. Already cut them. Can pick it up around don mills and sheppard. Just $10.


----------



## Black Pearl (Dec 27, 2011)

Do you still have any?


----------



## MarkG (Oct 3, 2018)

Any available still?


----------

